# On ya Bike



## HOBIE (Feb 17, 2013)

Out this morning. Sun was out & did a few miles, went to see mate who has been in hosp but out now & hopefully getting better . Was 6,8 when went out. Redused basal to 75%.  Didnt go daft peddiling 3.5 when came back. Enjoyed grapes & crackers.


----------



## trophywench (Feb 17, 2013)

Oh - one of them person powered bikes LOL - thought you'd been for a Blat !


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 17, 2013)

No Tw was not motorbike !  Am training for big event this year. Watch this space


----------



## trophywench (Feb 17, 2013)

OK Brad.


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 17, 2013)

Last year on way to pamplona spain. We were on motorbikes going through france. Lots of people at side of road, banners, camper vans etc. Police road block. We got pased when a local told us how to avoid. Couple mile later another road block.  We were on "Tour de France corse"  I can tell the grandbairns i done it !  I think they thought we were camera people


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 10, 2013)

Out on bike this morning. Sun at first then snow   Pleased i got out


----------



## trophywench (Mar 10, 2013)

We'd like to be one of those campervans Hobie, only trouble is on most of the popular Cols (I fancy the Jura about as far away in France from where you were that it's possible to be though!) you have to get there last week to get a spot and though all the Dutch motorhomers are great at having a PAAAARRRTTTYYYY - unfortunately we aren't, so I think it might be a bit lonely in a crowd really!

Had they painted your name on the road?


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 10, 2013)

Was really good on a motorbike Tw.  If i had known "Wiggy" was on form i would have cheered him on !!  Would go agian


----------



## trophywench (Mar 10, 2013)

Well yeah, we often go up hill and down dale in the montrosity and I'll say to Pete, would you rather be on the Blackbird? and he'll say no - at least I do get to look at some of the scenery in this thing!  Too busy looking out for gravel, shiny/wet bits, potholes, diesel and stray goats etc on the Bird !  (But I liked it  LOL)


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 11, 2013)

I was in Alps a few years ago & brakes boiled. In a car you have a chance with duel action. When i put my hand near back brake it was red hot. Got the hang of useing more front brake that day


----------



## trophywench (Mar 11, 2013)

Yes a lot of people make the mistake of using one or the other too much and wondering what the other one's for, I think it's easy to forget when you normally ride in traffic or on your own, that different situations require different techniques - esp with modern bikes that can apply both at a predetermined ratio of whatever, people seem to forget they can override that!

Whereas I think, The Biker chez nous gets a bit annoyed if a bike thinks, it can do his thinking for him, LOL

Can well remember going on a ride out and we were tail end    and him lecturing several chaps for braking wrongly - having watched all their lightweight pillions slide up their backs from time to time going round the twisties!


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 11, 2013)

Hi TW i started my bike carrier on Motorcross & trials. On them bikes you dont use front brakes or you end up with a face full of hurt   I learnt though. on roads with decent grip front calipers are better.


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 7, 2013)

Out again this morning & done a few miles. Its so nice i might wash the van now


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 1, 2013)

Planning on going out on mountain bike to mo. Hope it is nice weather  When i was a kid June was allways nice


----------

